# The Greats of Model Engineering - Tubal Cain



## GWRdriver (Dec 26, 2012)

*Tom (T. D.) Walshaw*, BSc-Eng, DLC-Hons, AMIMechE, AMIPE, was born into a family of smiths and metalworkers in North Lincolnshire, England in 1912.  He earned a degree in mechanical engineering at Loughborough University in 1934, and after a career in mechanical design returned to Loughborough to become senior lecturer in mechanical engineering.  He was appointed head of the Mechanical, Civil, and Electrical Engineering schools at Darlington College of Technology in 1952, and then head of Mechanical and Civil Engineering at Lancashire Polytechnic.  He won the first of his many modeling awards in the International Model Engineering Exhibition of 1949, began his writings for Model Engineer magazine in 1971, and retired from engineering academics in 1972. 

When Walshaw began writing for Model Engineer Magazine, he took the pseudonym and pen name of the Biblical and Masonic character *Tubal Cain*, the worker of metals and "instructor of every artificer and the forger of every cutting instrument of brass and iron."  Under the name Tubal Cain, Walshaw contributed over 400 articles and 24 books on workshop equipment, technology, and practices, model stationary engine construction, and he carried on considerable correspondence in letters to the Editors (The Postbag) of Model Engineer magazine.  He was respected as one of the most experienced, practical, and lucid writers for the model engineer.  One of the most learned and lengthy Postbag discussions which Tubal Cain participated in was that of the installation of stud nuts, and resolving which nut should be on top, the main nut or the jamb nut?  As I recall Tubal Cain had the last word.

The complete projects he contributed in Model engineer included, among others, the Williamson Vertical Columnar Engine (1976), the Mary Beam engine (1977), the Lady Stephanie beam engine (1971) the Georgina 19th c. overcrank engine (1980), the Boreas, a Crowther-type blast furnace blowing engine (1983), the Princess Royal & Goliath 19th c. mill engines (1984), and Trevithick's Dredger Engine (1987).  He once built and serialized the construction of a Stuart #10-V engine using only non-powered hand tools entirely, to prove it could be done, and he did so in little more time than it took to build the same engine using power tools.

He published the following books,
    Ornamental Turning. Argus Books, 1990
    Building the Beam Engine Mary. Argus Books, 1981
    Building the Overcrank Engine "Georgina"  Argus 1981
    Building the Williamson Engine. Argus Books, 1981
    Model Engineers Handbook. MAP Publications, 1981
    Hardening, Tempering and Heat Treatment. Argus Books, 1984
    Milling Operations in the Lathe. Argus Books, 1984
    Soldering and Brazing.  Argus Books, 1985
    Drills, Taps and Dies.  Nexus Special Interests, 1987
    Workshop Drawing.  Argus Books, 1988
    Workholding in the Lathe.   Argus Books, 1987
    Simple Workshop Devices.  Argus Books, 1980
    Spring Design and Manufacture.  Argus Books, 1988
    Building Simple Model Steam Engines.  MAP Publications, 1980
    Building Simple Model Steam Engines. Book 2. Nexus Ltd., 1998

Tom D. Walshaw died at the age of 76, in May of 1998.

Note:  There is currently an individual in the USA using the name Tubal Cain (written as "Tubalcain") in connection with workshop videos he produces and sells, but this is not the same Tubal Cain as was Tom Walshaw.  This Tubalcain is reported to be Lyle Peterson, a retired school shop teacher living in Illinois.


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 27, 2012)

GWRdriver,

Thank you for the bio. I have always thought there was only one person using this name and have been confused by different references to Tubal Cain that appeared to differ.

I am going to have to go back and look at more from both of them.

Thank you again.

--ShopShoe


----------



## gus (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. I have been confused by the wrong TB. I have Tubal Cain's books. There are fotos of TB and he looks pretty old. 

The USA TB is quite good.I follow his You Tube.


----------



## RManley (Jan 5, 2013)

Just realised that he lectured at my university (Loughborough) - small world.  I also have a few of his books.  I wonder if people like him aren't going to be so visible now to such a wide audience since the internet has given instant access to designs, tips, technques etc. without magazines/books?

Rob.


----------



## sssfox (Jan 5, 2013)

RManley said:


> I wonder if people like him aren't going to be so visible now to such a wide audience since the internet has given instant access to designs, tips, technques etc. without magazines/books?
> 
> Rob.



I would think that the internet would make people like him more visible.  Before, to know about him, one would need to buy a magazine or run across one of his books.  Now, his name turns up in almost any search on "model steam engine"


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 8, 2013)

RManley said:


> Just realised that he lectured at my university (Loughborough) - small world.  I also have a few of his books.  I wonder if people like him aren't going to be so visible now to such a wide audience since the internet has given instant access to designs, tips, technques etc. without magazines/books?
> 
> Rob.


 
Don't forget Professor Dennis H Chaddock either!


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 8, 2013)

goldstar31 said:


> Don't forget Professor Dennis H Chaddock either!


I will get to Prof. Chaddock and others in due time.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 8, 2013)

it's 'Martin Cleeve'( Kenneth C Hart) that interests me most. 
A man of some mystery!

Norman


----------



## gus (Jan 8, 2013)

goldstar31 said:


> it's 'Martin Cleeve'( Kenneth C Hart) that interests me most.
> A man of some mystery!
> 
> Norman




Hi Big Bro.


Please elaborate on Martin Cleeve. Would love to know more of Martin & his work.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Gus( and all) Basically , I do know something about him but not enough.
If I may be permitted by the establishment to 'go on a bit' ????

Cleeve is interesting in that he appears in Model Engineer as a refreshing change to Tubal Cain, Chaddock and Thomas. He bought 'part' of a lathe from Myford and set to to to improve it -beyond( ?) that of the whole machine.  Basicaly, he had no three jaw chuck but had a faceplate and a 4 jaw. He made up almost every accessory from fabricated steel sections- joined with home made nuts and bolts. In other words, he was a forerunner of those who are writing today-- and want to know how to do the impossible with no money.

Eventually, Mt Hart( real name) becomes unemployed or redundant and with his lathe makes specialist nuts and bolts for a living. Then somewhere, he tries to patent a swing tool holder but cannot afford to do it. It is still there today. Sadly, he writes the clasic 'Screwcutting in the Lathe' and dies before publication.

His epitaph- mine- i tried to publish much of his forgotten advice- and ran into copyright threats from the new owners of Model Engineer.

Cheers

N


----------



## RonSkingley (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All,


This could get me going given half a chance, but I'm due at the docs to have a 24 hour blood pressure monitor fitted, so better not get worked up 

There's too much of this copyright stuff about lately.
And from people like Model Engineer magazine, who are supposed to be in the business of publishing useful and interesting information, it's a bit much to find them sitting of the info and not letting anyone know about it.

Just my penny's worth 

Ron


----------



## gus (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the back ground. 

Here is one real story.

In the tin mining district of Malaysia,I found machineshop cum foundry owner who cast and make his own 30 ft OD flanging lathe.
The facing plate had four moveable chuck to clamp jobs. It even have auto feed which was activated by an offset at end of main spindle.By a series of linkage the cross slide feed is obtained. One 20 ft plate facing would take a week x 16hours daily.
The face plate was cast in four quadrants with sides shaped and bolted together and machined flat on its very own facing lathe.
Face plate had internal gear driven by a pinion drive. Very intelligent man and self trained in metal machining and fabrication.Foundry practice was picked up from his father.
Was unfortunate he had no excess to an good technical college or university in Malaysia to help him produce C.I. to B.S. or JiS specs. He has no idea where he is with his C.I. melt.He makes very good C.I. Gate Valves for the water works.
I admire this gentleman. Sad story.He has kidney problems. The 48" stroke shaper with long side travel was also made in-house. 

 Whereas in Taiwan,a C.I. foundryman will proudly assure you of meeting JIS 15    JIS 18     JIS 20.  I  spent time auditing foundry suppliers in Taiwan and China.JIS 15 is Structural Grade Grey Iron. As the no. goes up the higher grades.Gus know nuts on C.I. Foundry/Metallurgy. Was told.Gus here is our manual.Read it and audit them. Tall order.Because I was the only Non-ABC
Chinese Engineer in Ingersoll-Rand.(ABC stands for American Born Chinese who usually speak no Chinese)

There are many unsung Great Engineers out there.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Ron,

Mind what you are doing with those monitor things if you are driving-- and they go off. Mine locked my arm for a few seconds at the wheel. Quite interesting!

I hope that the tests prove you OK.


----------



## RonSkingley (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi N,


Yes I see what you mean about the arm locker 
Luckily it's on my gear changing arm not steering arm, so I just don't change gear.

Keeping a log of what I'm doing when it does it's measurements too.
Though not sure what the doc will make of entries like "in workshop searching for missing 5BA taper tap"
Ha.

Ron


----------



## kenhalmer97 (May 22, 2022)

Could I Interrupt for a moment - my mail is:- [email protected]  I am 95 yrs and now living in Australia.   5 yrs ago I moved from WA to Tasmania, during that move my Mahmod steam engine was stolen which I had since I was 7yrs, I am a retired Engineer from Telecom and my hobbies are wood turningof which I have become quite adept (bragging)  Now I have decided before I kick the bucket that I would like to build a model steam engine.   I have purchased a model kit (Stuart S50) And I beleive the late Mr Walshaw wrote intrs on how to build it, if anyone can help I would like to purchase these instructions or give me ideas about how I can get them.   Thank you all for listening.   yours  Ken Egan


----------



## Richard Hed (May 24, 2022)

kenhalmer97 said:


> Could I Interrupt for a moment - my mail is:- [email protected]  I am 95 yrs and now living in Australia.   5 yrs ago I moved from WA to Tasmania, during that move my Mahmod steam engine was stolen which I had since I was 7yrs, I am a retired Engineer from Telecom and my hobbies are wood turningof which I have become quite adept (bragging)  Now I have decided before I kick the bucket that I would like to build a model steam engine.   I have purchased a model kit (Stuart S50) And I beleive the late Mr Walshaw wrote intrs on how to build it, if anyone can help I would like to purchase these instructions or give me ideas about how I can get them.   Thank you all for listening.   yours  Ken Egan


Van Diemansland?


----------



## awake (May 24, 2022)

Ken, welcome to the forum!

You may want to start a new thread introducing yourself - this thread is 9 years old!


----------



## AndrewW (May 24, 2022)

Richard Hed said:


> Van Diemansland?





kenhalmer97 said:


> Could I Interrupt for a moment - my mail is:- [email protected]  I am 95 yrs and now living in Australia.   5 yrs ago I moved from WA to Tasmania, during that move my Mahmod steam engine was stolen which I had since I was 7yrs, I am a retired Engineer from Telecom and my hobbies are wood turningof which I have become quite adept (bragging)  Now I have decided before I kick the bucket that I would like to build a model steam engine.   I have purchased a model kit (Stuart S50) And I beleive the late Mr Walshaw wrote intrs on how to build it, if anyone can help I would like to purchase these instructions or give me ideas about how I can get them.   Thank you all for listening.   yours  Ken Egan


Hi Ken
I produced a YouTube series when I made my S50. It was my first attempt at making a stationary steam engine so my methods might be frowned upon by some. However it might be of help to you.


			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxJNoWSqCTFi4RG5GlsAWnq5EA0EpcVF5
		

All the best.
Andrew


----------



## Steamchick (May 24, 2022)

Welcome Ken, (from another Ken). Never too young to start/learn something new. There are lots of experts on this site to support your ambitions.
K2


----------

